# Question on a Remington 870 12 ga.



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

My father just gave me this gun for deer season. It is a smooth bore and a rifled barrel is cost prohibitive at this point. Can I run slugs down this barrel and if so should I use rifled slugs? The gentleman at Gander said that rifled slugs should do just fine in a smooth bore, also should mention I'm not planning on running boxes of slugs through it. Got a trip planned Thursday evening. 

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yes, the rifled slugs are what your suppose to shoot thru smooth bore.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

does it have a fixed choke? or screw in choke tubes? improved cylinder choke is best. if it is a fixed and a full choke i would not shoot slugs thru it.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I killed my first deer many years ago with an 870 that was my grandfathers,it has a 28" mod barrel on it. I shot some nice groups using 1oz rifled slugs.I now use a muzzle loader,but wouldn't hesitate to use it again. You will be fine, but I would try to shoot a couple through it first. Limit your shots to under 50 yards or so, unless you can pattern it at a farther distance.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

The only thing is you will not be able to adjust your sights. So you'll have to use a little Kentucky windage. !%


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have hunted for years with a vent rib smooth barrel full choke 30". For several years it was with no scope and it was still extremely accurate. I have taken 3-4 deer at 100+ yards with it. all of those without the scope. I just shoot the sluggers through it. Lucky for me the least expensive brand will shoot very true in it.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the advise, guys. I'm runnin' out today to get a plug for it, then I'm gonna run a 1/2 dozen shells through it to get used to it, (haven't shot this gun in several years), then I'm gonna run a few slugs through it to see how accurate it is. Will let everyone know how it works out. I'll post after I clean it to see the adverse effects if any. (I hope not considering this gun is 30 years old and still has a mirror finish inside the barrel. Dad has always been a nut when it comes to taking care of his stuff.)

Also, there is no scope and my dad asked me not to put one on it, so we'll see if I'm as good as I think I am.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dont go buy a plug. use a stick, the outside of an old pen(insides removed), dowel rod. anything you can cut about 4, 5, 6" long. (im not sure how long it should be to fit an 870) remove the barrel retention nut and drop it in. you might have to mess with the length to get it right. as long as you can only fit 2 shells (and no more) inside the mag your good to go. your allowed 3 total, one in the chamber and 2 in the mag. no need to buy one when its easy to make.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

On a Rem 870..just cut the plug to the length of 2 shells.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn Lewis you're good. [email protected] one :!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

get a hardwood dowel ( 3/8 or 1/2 inch ) from dicount drug mart cut it to the length you need and put it in the mag tube from the top.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I have used a piece of a standard pencil for a plug in my 870 before. Works just fine. At least it'll do until you can get something better.


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

I HAVE HAD MY 870 FOR A WHILE AN RECENTLY MY ORIGINAL FRONT SIGHT BROKE OFF AND I CANT FIND IT ONLINE OR ANYWHERE ELSE.I KNOW THAT ITS JUST A LITTLE INSERT BUT I CANT FIND IT ANYWHERE.I AM LOOKING FOR THE ORGINAL MANUFACTURED FRONT SIGHT FOR THE SMOOTH BORE SLUG BARREL for the remington 870.IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN PURCHASE THIS SIGHT PLEASE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

hey smallie idk where you are located but there r 3 diffrent shops local that would have your front sight for the 870 i live in the corner of ross and highland county town & country, hirns corner, peddlers post would all have them down here


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Found that one of the small dowels from my rattle bag fits to a tee. Two in the mag one in the chamber. Ran slugs through it and it is extrememly accurate at 50 yards. I have to say, I prefer it without the scope. I'm not shooting high at less than 50 yards and at 75 and up, a little compensation keeps me on target.

So much so, that last night, I got my first deer. It was only a little button buck and he dressed out to just under a 100 lbs, but he is mine. He ran straight at me after my buddy fired at him. I sighted him in, opened both eyes, yellled "HEY!", he stopped to look at me, and I dropped him where he stood. His heart was in 3 pieces when I dressed him. Very big thanks to my friend Dennis for the opportunity to hunt with him, thanks to my dad for giving me the gun, thanks to ODNR3723 for the climber and to deerslayer10 for turning me on to hunting. I'm hooked!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Well congrats on your first deer! Your addicted now.


----------

